# Sign for my wife



## 01f4irider (Sep 9, 2017)

My wife asked me to make this sign for her work. She'll use it to let people know when she's on her lunch break and doesn't want to be disturbed. It's made of mahogany and I was planning on painting in the v-carving but showed it to my wife after I sprayed it with Minwax Semi-gloss Lacquer and she loved it the way it was. I like the way it came out and I'm especially impressed with how good this wood looks with just spray lacquer.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

better than very nice...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Really nice Rick


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Classy looking, Rick. Nice job!

David


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

+1 what they all said Rick.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Beautiful and classy looking Rick. Nice work. I saw a two sided one once. One side said "May I help you?" and the other side said "Can't you see I'm busy?".


----------



## lbloom3 (Nov 13, 2016)

Well stated and elegantly made. So nice, that people will want to stop and talk to your wife about it.
Thanks for posting the photos.

Lillian


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very pretty


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Nicely done! The nice thing about v-carving, which is not obvious when the board is laying flat under shop lights, is that when vertical in most places the deep cut creates shadows/shade that makes the carving stand out without the need for paint. 

4D


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

That is an elegant little sign, Rick. Very nice.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Elegant well done..


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice sign! Let's people your wife should have time for lunch and is also a nice looking decoration when it's not lunchtime.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice sign, Rick. I agree that the lettering doesn't need paint, stands out enough as is.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I really like it, Rick. Did you make the sign freehand or with a CNC?


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Super nice


----------



## 01f4irider (Sep 9, 2017)

hawkeye10 said:


> I really like it, Rick. Did you make the sign freehand or with a CNC?


No sir, I wish I had the kind of talent needed to do this freehand. My dad probably could have done this by hand but I'm afraid I had to use a CNC. Thanks for the compliment though:smile:.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Awesome!! Congrats!!


----------

